# Who ships package bees in July/August?



## Bee Gardener (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone know who ships package bees in July or August?
Thanks.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Garrned apiaries in GA, ask for april


----------



## bees1st (May 2, 2006)

that would be Gardner's 912-367-9352.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I wouldn't. 100+ degrees in a UPS or USPS truck is pretty hard on them. Try to find somewhere you can drive and pickup. Haul them airconditioned.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

thanks bee1st, very dyslexic and a lousey typist...


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Pay attention to what Ross said.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Bee G,
I sell packages that I purchase in northern California.
I sell nucs which are superior to packages.

it's late in the season to start up a hive in our area.
It's better for you to start in April 2010
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd save my money for next spring. Gardner's is in Georgia. From Georgia to California in summer heat= lots of dead bees. I don't think they will insure them to that zone either.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Please heed above suggestions. Dead bees do no one any good. If you can't wait, find someone locally so you can pick them up. I remember seeing a number of folks in CA when I was looking for a queen.


----------

